# Wanted - Alloy Wheel



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Am looking to purchase a single alloy wheel for a Ducato on the Maxi Chassis.
Tyre is 225/75 R 16 
Anyone know the best place to buy one (preferably in South East England but not fussed if further afield)


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,Just go on ebay and enter ducato alloy wheel,regards H.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks harveystc - did that before I posted but can only see sets - have asked local Fiat dealer for a price for a single rim and am waiting for a reply.


----------

